# Investment guy Jim Willie's prediction about Turkey was proven right



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...-turkey-pivots-nato-signs-russia-missile-deal

"What Did They Expect?" Turkey Pivots From NATO, Signs Russia Missile Deal

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jim Willie predicted last year that Turkey would flip east despite Turkey shooting down a Russian airplane. Jim Willie gives like 3 one hour long interviews a month where he says 90% of the same stuff so I heard it with my own ears over and over again.

Just to remind people, Jim Willie predicts that the current dollar will be replace by a domestic-only dollar that will subject to two 30% devaluations. The first one will be immediate. The second will come a few months later.

For those that care, Turkey flipping east also has religious implications in regard to biblical prophesy. The Bible book of Ezekiel chapters 38 and 39 describe a multinational attack on Israel that's so massive that God himself destroys it. Iran is clearly mentioned. Several of the city-states mentioned are part of modern day Turkey. Egypt is not mentioned. Turkey has a large enough army to take their place.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

there are a lot of people relating turkey to the Gog-Magog bible passage, believing turkey would be the "king of the north"


----------

